# here he is



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

May I present Serfling Farms CapNJackSparrow out of Avian Acres Jumpin Jack Flash and Avian Acres LKR Agatha








He was a real wiggle worm.. and it was a bit difficult to get his pose going but you can see his profile on Serfling Farms website as well as the pedigree.. I feel lucky to have him.. I also got Tater Tot as well from the same place.. :leap: :clap: 
Ok gimme some critique folks? I think I did good.. his other side is just as pretty and his front shot is unreal.. he is a looker,, thanks Megan for selling them to me.. will post Tater Tots pic on the next post..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hard to tell from the angle but he looks to have a good brisket extension and length of body....he's a flashy boy too!
Congrats on getting them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! He looks very nice! :hi5:

I really am seeing nothing major to criticize. He might benefit from a bit more rear leg angulation, but from the photo, i'm not seeing any noticeable flaws...looking like he has lots of dairy character and length! :thumb: I think you did good! Congrats again!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome. I love the name! I think I might use Jack Sparrow somehow for whichever new buck kid I end up with next year. I just saw the new movie and LOVED it, more than the first three I think.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is uber flashy! He looks pretty nice too! Also, I love the name. Congrats!!!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok this is his baby pic now up the critique please.. 
my favorite line and scene in all three movies was >>>>I GOT A JAR OF DIRT!!! AND GUESS WHAT'S INSIDE IT?? and then he falls down the stairs lmao but we're gonna go with offspring names for boys with the name Jack in there somewhere,,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that part of the movie too...so funny. 

Ok, as to a critique...

-I like the brisket extension in the baby photo alot
-could use more rear leg angulation, but he's stretched out so that could look different
-toes out slightly on rear (and front?)
-his back looks slightly roached in the baby photo, but in the other pic it doesn't look bad
-he has a nice rump from looking at the baby photo
-neck could use maybe a tad more length? 

I would wait a little while, shave him down, and get some nice set up photos of him on a flat surface after he's a bit more mature for a more accurate critique. On a kid so young, it's really hard to be very precise and accurate because they change and grow quickly and can look so much different when they're larger. 

I think he's a very nice looking boy though...that should make a great herd sire prospect! :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks guys,, I thought if he had blue eyes I dont think I'd like him as much..as soon as I can I'll get a front shot and post it on this thread also..I have three does that I plan on breeding him to and another buck I'm trying to get for the count.. after that I may retire Tony..and see what goes from there..


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

firelight27 said:


> Awesome. I love the name! I think I might use Jack Sparrow somehow for whichever new buck kid I end up with next year. I just saw the new movie and LOVED it, more than the first three I think.


Really? I had trouble figuring out what was going on, i spent half the movie thinking 'what happened in the last movie?' Didn't seem like there was much connection, it was pretty stand-alone (plus i wondered where Will and Elizabeth were, and when they were going to show up)

It was funny, last night we watched America's Got Talent and they had this sword-fighting couple, apparently they do demonstrations all over the country and around the world (they said) and the kids and I were like 'huh, not very good, we've seen better on Pirates of the Caribbean!'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice......... :thumb:


----------

